# Borrar un CD o DVD a la manera Forosdeelectronica.com



## capitanp (Abr 18, 2011)




----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 18, 2011)

Yo quiero uno de esos!!!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2011)

Tengo duda de si se ha borrado al 100%.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2011)

En realidad la informacion esta grabada en la parte plastica, pero al quitar la parte metalica el laser ya no rebota y por lo tanto el disco no se puede leer... y ademas al ser un rayo electrico no dudo que al fundir el metal tambien funda algo del plastico, haciendo partes del disco completamente inaccesibles....


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> En realidad la informacion esta grabada en la parte plastica, pero al quitar la parte metalica el laser ya no rebota y por lo tanto el disco no se puede leer... y ademas al ser un rayo electrico no dudo que al fundir el metal tambien funda algo del plastico, haciendo partes del disco completamente inaccesibles....



Era broma, pero bueh!


----------

